
GIMP Turns 20 – GIMP 2.8.16 Released - doppp
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-user-list/2015-November/msg00055.html
======
natch
Build from source is the only option here for 2.8.16 I guess? No pre-built
binaries yet.

